# Hammerhead 9/4/13



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

this was caught and Released by a friend in Cape May today. Was told that it swam away when put back in water 5 1/2 feet


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

And people wonder why I don't swim here..........lol. Great lookin fish.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

nice hammerhead


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

good catch love them sharks


----------



## liveherring (Sep 12, 2013)

Horrible pic. haha


----------

